# Paul McHugh Braintree PD (Retired)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*P*aul J. McHugh of Braintree, a retired Braintree police detective, died Sunday at the Sachem Skilled Nursing Facility in East Bridgewater after a long illness. He was 80. 
 Born in Boston, Mr. McHugh was educated in Boston schools. He was a graduate of Dorchester High School and later attended Boston University. He had lived in Braintree for 54 years. 
He was a World War II Army veteran and served in the European-African-Middle Eastern Theater. 
Mr. McHugh was a detective with the Braintree Police Department for 20 years until he retired in 1973. 
He was a member of the Braintree Knights of Columbus Council 1462, the Suffolk County Council, was a past District 7 commmander, past commander of the Old Dorchester American Legion Post 65, the Randolph Amvets Post 51, the Braintree VFW 1702, the Braintree DAV Chapter 29, and the Panther Veterans Organization, 66th Division. 
He was also a past president of the Archbishop Williams High School Men's Association. He was a former member of the St. Thomas Drum & Bugle Corps and later, the Sir Thomas More Drum & Bugle Corps in Braintree. 
Mr. McHugh is survived by his wife of 57 years, Eleanore F. (Ryan); five sons, Braintree police Deputy Chief Kevin P., Braintree fire Deputy Chief Kenneth J. and Massachusetts State Police Sgt. Kerry P., all of Braintree, Kurt P. of Hanson and Keith J. of Weymouth; three daughters, Karen A. Bannister of Peterborough, N.H., and Kimberley Hinthorne and Kathy A., both of Braintree; a brother, James A. of West Covina, Calif.; 16 grandchildren; and a great-grandson. 
A funeral Mass was celebrated yesterday at St. Francis of Assisi Church in Braintree. 
Burial with military honors followed at Blue Hill Cemetery, Braintree. 
Arrangements by the Sweeney Brothers Home for Funerals Inc., Quincy.


----------

